# Harley Inter Hub Bicycle



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

This is my 1999 Harley-Davidson built by GT Schwinn, I put about 1,000 to 1,500 miles on it just riding on the road, I don't know much about the bike, I bought it from the Harley dealer in 2000, GT Schwinn made 3 different models, the hub says Nexus Inter7 on it the leather grip shifter says SRAM on it, it has a drum brake in the rear, it has leather seat, carbon fiber looking fenders/chain guard, just a novelty bike.


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice looking bike.
I want it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you, it's for sale...


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

Can you pack it up and ship it to Australia ?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Japanese parts ?????


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

sure could put it in a box and send it to Australia Mate, but that would add to the price of the bike..


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

You might consider buying an ad if your going to attempt to sell products on the board .
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/index.php


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I never mentioned price, and that is not why I posted the bike, it's an interesting bike, not very common, with a inter hub I thought people here might like to see, the original add didnt' say anythng about sales did it??? DOH!!!! I am not actively trying to sell the bike now anyway.. and I doubt if anyone would pay what it's worth anyway... if you think it's spam you might consider flagging it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

manabiker said:


> Thank you, it's for sale...


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess you can't read, that would lead to confusion,, LOL!!!! the Negativitiy is just your nature.
go bother someone that gives a ****, Mr Negativity..LOL


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice Harley....here's mine:thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, Nice Super Glide there, why is in smoking,,LOL,,, I've got a O5 Ultra too, and I just sold the one below to a Museum in St Louis, Mo 1942 H-D WLA, I don't know who the hippie is riding my bike,,LOL!!!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

sturge said:


> Nice Harley....here's mine:thumbsup:


Nice gut! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Nice gut! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I believe he wanted to impress you with something else.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

bikeisbetter said:


> I believe he wanted to impress you with something else.


The nike leisure sneakers perhaps?


----------

